# EF-M 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM Announcement Soon? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 3, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13649"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13649">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>New EOS-M Wide Angle Lens

</strong>DCI is reporting that they have been told a new EF-M lens is just around the corner. A new wide angle 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM.</p>
<p>We’ve heard 3 new EF-M lenses are coming in 2013, and this looks to be a good bet to happen. The system is lacking a true wide angle lens, along with many other things.</p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://digicame-info.com/2013/06/ef-m11-22mm-f4-56-is-stm.html" target="_blank">DCI</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## miejoe (Jun 3, 2013)

Did anyone else raise an eyebrow at the "IS" in that lens name?

I didn't think people really needed to handhold 1-second exposures at 11mm, but I suppose the technology does help sell lenses to novices.


----------



## preppyak (Jun 3, 2013)

miejoe said:


> Did anyone else raise an eyebrow at the "IS" in that lens name?
> 
> I didn't think people really needed to handhold 1-second exposures at 11mm, but I suppose the technology does help sell lenses to novices.


Imagine being able to drag shutter for water shots (maybe 1/5 to 1/2s) without a tripod...for someone already considering the EOS-M line, that's another few pounds saved.


----------



## Ricku (Jun 3, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> The system is lacking a true wide angle lens, along with many other things.


The main thing that is lacking is a true will to make a serious mirrorless camera, in order to compete with Fuji and Sony.

Dear Canon, just give us a full frame body and consider the competition smashed.


----------



## CanNotYet (Jun 3, 2013)

My concern for the new lenses are size and weight.
More pancake lenses!


----------



## Stuart (Jun 3, 2013)

F4-5.6 seems quite small now days.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 3, 2013)

preppyak said:


> miejoe said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone else raise an eyebrow at the "IS" in that lens name?
> ...



+1. I'd choose a larger max aperture over IS, but I'm sure it will come in handy for the target audience.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 3, 2013)

miejoe said:


> Did anyone else raise an eyebrow at the "IS" in that lens name?
> 
> I didn't think people really needed to handhold 1-second exposures at 11mm, but I suppose the technology does help sell lenses to novices.



It will be extremely useful for shooting interior architecture and night scenery. You can even use smaller aperture to get more depth of field.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 3, 2013)

How many people have an 'M'? I mean there isn't even a section in the gallery for it.


Just seems like they are making a new lens for a camera that has flopped hard.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Jun 3, 2013)

If it's smaller, lighter, and has similar IQ to the EF-S 10-22 I actually wouldn't mind... That would also mean having a super portable UWA setup in tight spaces much more possible, for example... video on a jib moving in tight spaces between objects, or those shots when people open up a box or bag and the angle is coming from the inside.  When you do photo or video work in tightly spaced venues it makes a lot of sense. It opens up a lot of creative possibilities, and is generally more flexible in terms of practical features compared to let's say... a gopro. The portability is already awesome for backup (with adapter) and vacation use. It also means you can carry lighter tripods and etc. Eliminating the need for the adapter in different ranges makes it even lighter and smaller.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 3, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> How many people have an 'M'? I mean there isn't even a section in the gallery for it.
> 
> 
> Just seems like they are making a new lens for a camera that has flopped hard.



It's a first gen product. I'd reserve judgement until after seeing how the second gen performs.

I saw prices near 400 a while ago (haven't checked recently). For that price, I'd prefer it with the 22mm and the adaptor to something like the S100 for small walkaround setup.


----------



## Act444 (Jun 3, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> How many people have an 'M'? I mean there isn't even a section in the gallery for it.
> 
> 
> Just seems like they are making a new lens for a camera that has flopped hard.



I have one, and am looking forward to any new lenses they come up with for this system. 

As for wide angle, I've been eyeing the 16-35 for my 6D and thus would pass on this if it came to fruition. 

What I'm hoping for is a fast prime (how about a 50mm 1.4 or 1.8 EF-M?)...


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a M and it's bloody marvellous ! With the 22mm pancake, it's light for hill walking, pictures from it are great, it looks like a cheap compact to a hit and run thief... And importantly, gets the important capture of your life when the FF + f2.8 is just too heavy or big or expensive looking to carry along.

If you don't like the M, fine, manhandle your DSLR ;-)


----------



## ecka (Jun 3, 2013)

miejoe said:


> Did anyone else raise an eyebrow at the "IS" in that lens name?
> 
> I didn't think people really needed to handhold 1-second exposures at 11mm, but I suppose the technology does help sell lenses to novices.



Not really. IS would be nice for video.



CanNotYet said:


> My concern for the new lenses are size and weight.
> More pancake lenses!



Yes. EF-M 11mm f/4 STM pancake would be great.


----------



## joshlsmithphoto (Jun 3, 2013)

I agree with @ecka... IS (nowadays) is more of a feature for amateur video more so than still photos. I wouldn't take serious landscape or architectural photos hand holding my camera at 1/15s, although just having that ability helps.


----------



## drjlo (Jun 3, 2013)

Constant F4 would have my attention :'(


----------



## mb66energy (Jun 3, 2013)

This one is really interesting FOR ME:
* I don't like UWA to much but they are helpful occasionally
* if the lower max aperture helps to keep that thing very small (compared to just a 10-22 EF-S) it might be a good all round camera (@22mm) with UWA capability)
* the IS helps to shoot at equivalent light conditions compared to the EF-M 22 2.0 - so there is no need for that lens (except you need bokeh)
* if the lower max aperture keeps the thing at lower cost and reduces flare by reducing the number of lens groups and leads to a very high quality (straight to the edges) - it would be a good trade off

Just the right EOS-M body is missing - sth. with a higher count of images per battery charge (500 or so) and a viewfinder for bright environmental conditions/video!


----------



## c.d.embrey (Jun 3, 2013)

The Canon *EF-S 10-22mm* is a f/3.5-4.5 lens. Here is the size/weight; 3.3" x 3.5", 13.6 oz. / 83.5 x 89.8mm, 385g. It uses a 77mm filter. This is a *BIG* lens!

How much smaller will a 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM be ??? I doubt that the camera/lens combo will fit in a pocket.

Seems to me a small/light f/2.0 11mm prime would be a better choice.


----------



## SwampYankee (Jun 3, 2013)

Is Canon even aware of some of the great sharp fast lenses around for Micro Four Thirds? This lens is really slow. Canon just does't seem up to the challenge. This camera is a bad investment. It will be gone in a year or two. With the presumed death of compact cameras Canon will start to lose revenue. a business plan of doubling the price of all of their new cameras lenses does not seem to be a good long term plan


----------



## c.d.embrey (Jun 3, 2013)

Ricku said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The system is lacking a true wide angle lens, along with many other things.
> ...


Even as a some pros are switching to m4/3 and DX mirrorless Canon still sees mirrorless as a *Hello Kitty* market.



> Dear Canon, just give us a full frame body and consider the competition smashed.


The only *Full Frame Mirrorless* that makes any sense is the Sony a99. It uses *ALL* their a-mount lenses. Do you want a *mirrorless* Canon DSLR with an EVF that uses EF lenses ???


----------



## sneakerpimp (Jun 3, 2013)

c.d.embrey said:


> The Canon *EF-S 10-22mm* is a f/3.5-4.5 lens. Here is the size/weight; 3.3" x 3.5", 13.6 oz. / 83.5 x 89.8mm, 385g. It uses a 77mm filter. This is a *BIG* lens!
> 
> How much smaller will a 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM be ??? I doubt that the camera/lens combo will fit in a pocket.
> 
> Seems to me a small/light f/2.0 11mm prime would be a better choice.



rumor says 55mm filter size… small enough for you?


----------



## Ricku (Jun 3, 2013)

c.d.embrey said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



I just want the smallest and lightest full frame camera, in other words mirrorless. 

And besides, in a mirrorless camera there is no mirror slap, causing vibration. This has a number of advantages as the photographic workflow will be a lot more seamless/uniform, as one doesn't have to place the camera in a 'mirror lockup' mode in certain shooting scenarios to eliminate the mirror slap.

And about the EVF, I don't really care how bad it is. I'll be shooting with live view anyway.

I dont care about AF speed or FPS either. Don't need that for my kind of work.


----------



## hgraf (Jun 3, 2013)

c.d.embrey said:


> The Canon *EF-S 10-22mm* is a f/3.5-4.5 lens. Here is the size/weight; 3.3" x 3.5", 13.6 oz. / 83.5 x 89.8mm, 385g. It uses a 77mm filter. This is a *BIG* lens!
> 
> How much smaller will a 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM be ??? I doubt that the camera/lens combo will fit in a pocket.



Potentially quite a bit smaller. You aren't comparing apples to apples here. The EF-M format has a MUCH shorter flange focal distance vs. EF/EF-S (18mm vs. 44mm). This allows for alot of opportunity for space savings in the lens.

I'd expect it's physical size will be a good amount shorter then the EF-S 10-22.

TTYL


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 3, 2013)

Good news. Just received my EOS-M camera yesterday and am very happy with its performance and this news of a new 11-22mm lens is exciting.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Jun 3, 2013)

Ricku said:


> c.d.embrey said:
> 
> 
> > > Dear Canon, just give us a full frame body and consider the competition smashed.
> ...



Cameras are just tools, buy what best suits your needs. Maybe it's time to sell your Canon gear and buy a Sony a99 and some of their high quality Zeiss lenses. 
*
BTW EVF is the future.* Here's a Quote from *Kirk Tuck* (an Austin Tx commercial shooter who used to use Canon): "*All cameras are good these days. I don't care about brands but I know that for my paying work I'll never willingly go back to a camera that doesn't have an EVF* as an integral part of the design. Now, after selling off other systems, every camera I have except the Sony a850 is equipped with an EVF. And when I pick up the 850 I have to slow down and think more about operation. That means I think less about the image. I like the real time feedback of the newer finders. They make the feedback loop much more effective." Emphasis mine. Quote is from the next to last paragraph http://visualsciencelab.blogspot.com/2013/05/another-day-at-photo-office-working.html


----------



## Rowbear (Jun 3, 2013)

Haydn1971 said:


> I have a M and it's bloody marvellous ! With the 22mm pancake, it's light for hill walking, pictures from it are great, it looks like a cheap compact to a hit and run thief... And importantly, gets the important capture of your life when the FF + f2.8 is just too heavy or big or expensive looking to carry along.



+1


----------



## c.d.embrey (Jun 3, 2013)

hgraf said:


> c.d.embrey said:
> 
> 
> > How much smaller will a 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM be ??? I doubt that the camera/lens combo will fit in a pocket.
> ...



My guess is 2.8" vs 3.3' and 9 Oz vs 13.6 Oz. Still too big for a pocket camera.

My point is that I'd rather have a f/2 11mm and a f/2 22mm lens combo than a zoom. I've ownen a EF-S f/3.5-4.5 10-22mm since 2006, and I seldom use anything except 10mm and 22mm. And I've always wanter the lens to be a constant f/2.8, but that would make the lens even bigger


----------



## c.d.embrey (Jun 3, 2013)

sneakerpimp said:


> c.d.embrey said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is 2.8" vs 3.3' and 9 Oz vs 13.6 Oz.
> ...



When and if this lens is ever released, then we'll both know


----------



## Rocky (Jun 3, 2013)

joshlsmithphoto said:


> I agree with @ecka... IS (nowadays) is more of a feature for amateur video more so than still photos. I wouldn't take serious landscape or architectural photos hand holding my camera at 1/15s, although just having that ability helps.


There a lot of churches, buildings will not allow either tripod or monopod. therefore you have to hand hold the camera. You will want IS in that situation.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 4, 2013)

CanNotYet said:


> My concern for the new lenses are size and weight.
> More pancake lenses!



Agreed... More pancakes all round please! on a side note I would also love to see a EF 20mm pancake.


----------



## ecka (Jun 4, 2013)

Rocky said:


> joshlsmithphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with @ecka... IS (nowadays) is more of a feature for amateur video more so than still photos. I wouldn't take serious landscape or architectural photos hand holding my camera at 1/15s, although just having that ability helps.
> ...



You don't really need a tripod for mirrorless cameras with small lenses. Half-decent gorillapod should be OK.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jun 4, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> How many people have an 'M'? I mean there isn't even a section in the gallery for it.
> 
> 
> Just seems like they are making a new lens for a camera that has flopped hard.


Hmm, I'm not sure how hard it has flopped. But let's see in a year when they have launched more lenses and another body. I've said it before and I think it does apply here, these big companies take their time to get it right. Many complaines about this camera haven't even tried it. It's not bad at all. With this lens I would really contemplate getting the M as a wide package instead of getting the 16-35 to my 5D3. Keep in mind that I'm an amateur though.


----------



## tombu (Jun 4, 2013)

This maybe a stupid question, but anyway..
Do these EF-M lenses work on Canon's other APS-C cameras such as 600D and 7D?


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 4, 2013)

tombu said:


> This maybe a stupid question, but anyway..
> Do these EF-M lenses work on Canon's other APS-C cameras such as 600D and 7D?



No. Only for EOS M.


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 4, 2013)

ecka said:


> Yes. EF-M 11mm f/4 STM pancake would be great.



[x] seconded! 

And as a zoom-lens, the 11-22 should really come with constant f/4.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 4, 2013)

ecka said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > joshlsmithphoto said:
> ...


I would like to see you use a gorillapod inside Ventican or Versaille


----------



## ecka (Jun 4, 2013)

Rocky said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Rocky said:
> ...



 me too.
However, that's not my point. There is a bigger chance to use gorillapod in such places, than tripod. Don't you agree?


----------



## Rocky (Jun 4, 2013)

ecka said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...


With IS you may not need either one of them The whole idea of mirrorless is to travel light ( both in weight and bulk). With a"decent gorrillapod" ( read it as larger) that defeat the purpose. With IS on an EOS-M, you can hand hold the camera inside the building within reason. If there is enough light, you can even use a smaller aperture to give you more depth of field. Therefore this lens is good for still photography.


----------



## jarv (Jun 4, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. EF-M 11mm f/4 STM pancake would be great.
> ...



That would be nice.


----------



## steliosk (Jun 5, 2013)

11mm not 10mm?
and f/4 not 3.5?

sigma has 8-16 f/4-5.6

well the EOS M world is uninteresting so i wouldn't expect a surprise lens, but 11-22 IS? why not a smaller 10-22? and who needs IS with such a lens?

a very pleasant surprise would a be an 8mm f/3.5 pancake but 11-22?????? nahhh..


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 5, 2013)

Rocky said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Rocky said:
> ...


In a crowded room full of tourists milling about, good luck setting up your gorillapod on the floor and taking pictures through the crowd. Many times you have to hold the camera up high to snap that picture.... a stance that really needs IS....


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 5, 2013)

The more I think about this, the more I think it would make sense to release this with a New EOS M model? Wishful thinking?


----------

